# 8values - Political personality test



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Test was pretty bad and some of those answers could have gone either way for me depending on the interpretation.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Red Morfy said:


> Test was pretty bad and some of those answers could have gone either way for me depending on the interpretation.


Fair enough - I'm just surprised to see you, as a communist, having such a high score on liberty - let alone higher than me, a libertarian.


Btw @Genocidal Frisk I'm still waiting...


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Endologic said:


> Fair enough - I'm just surprised to see you, as a communist, having such a high score on liberty - let alone higher than me, a libertarian.
> 
> 
> Btw @Genocidal Frisk I'm still waiting...


I'm not =p


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Red Morfy said:


> I'm not =p


Would you say that _my_ estimation is _more_ accurate?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I did it again :kitteh:


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I'm a hippee...


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Did the test again and I'm surprised I managed to get 50-50 on the nation vs world axis.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

Social Liberalism
60.4% Equality
62.2% Peace
69.2% Liberty
73.9% Progress


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

https://8values.github.io/results.html?e=29.9&d=18.6&g=40.4&s=57.9

*Economic Axis: Market
*
Equality 29.9%----------------------Wealth 70.1%

*Diplomatic Axis: Nationalist*
Might 81.4%--------------------Peace 18.6%

*Civil Axis: Moderate*
Liberty 40.4%------------------Authority 59.6%

*Societal Axis: Neutral
*Tradition 42.1%----------------------Progress 57.9%

Closest Match: Neo-Liberalism


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Hmm... It seems I am the only authoritarian here.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Icy NiTe said:


> https://8values.github.io/results.html?e=29.9&d=18.6&g=40.4&s=57.9
> 
> *Economic Axis: Market
> *
> ...


It's rather neo-nazism


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

The test didn't load for me...just got the screen with the statement LOADING and the selection buttons.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Stachan said:


> Hmm... It seems I am the only authoritarian here.
> View attachment 672610


Lol - those results are disgusting - but at least they're honest.


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

Centrist. I was a John Kasich supporter and that's about as centrist as you can get these days.

Did they replace the military vs. peace dichotomy? I do consider myself largely anti-war.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

I am a bit surprised that this test has pegged me as a "neo-liberal", because my results definitely don't indicate much sympathy with that ideology. I also dispute the way this test directly associates nationalism with a hawkish foreign policy; quite the opposite is true. I like the way this test is presented but its creator has a very poor understanding of political theory.

What the results suggest:

Very Nationalistic
Support for Free Markets
Promotes Traditions (that interested me - as I am rather indifferent to this)
Pragmatic Balance between Liberty and Security


----------



## Heavelyn (Oct 24, 2015)

wealth,, might, liberty, progress


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

Endologic said:


> Lol - those results are disgusting - but at least they're honest.


As if I care...


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Re-done.


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

Inside Job said:


> View attachment 677810
> 
> I also dispute the way this test directly associates nationalism with a hawkish foreign policy; quite the opposite is true.


I think this is because they reengineered this test turning the military vs. peace option into nation vs. world and clearly some semblance of the original remains. I'm mostly anti-war and would fit into the nationalist category.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Equality 61.0%
Peace 68.1%
Liberty 72.3%
Progress 73.1%

Equality, Peace, Liberty, Progress. Sounds like a country's motto. :laughing:

The test results do fit me, but the test seems pretty biased toward these sides of the axes.


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

I am not a libertarian and do not identify with that ideology.
This test seems to make every facet of economic liberty and every facet of social liberty as one measurement.
I am completely for social liberty as far as freedom of expression, religion and identity. I am completely against things like gun ownership. I'm against economic liberty as offered by capitalism.
I'm iffy on the term libertarian socialism because of the recent growth of libertarianism, I think it needs to be snuffed out before it grows too large with raucous idiocy.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Not suprising although I'm curious which result I would have if I had more than 50% on the diplomatic dichotomy.


----------



## TheTuckingFypo (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm pretty balanced. Possibly due to being able to see both sides of almost everything.

https://8values.github.io/results.html?e=56.1&d=56.9&g=54.6&s=62.6

The only thing I seem to have an opinion on it Tradition vs. Progression. Though I think I got that because I really don't care whether someone is a traditionalist or progressive. Just don't force it down my throat and expect me to conform. Thanks.


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

:shocked: OMG... from an SJ... _an ISTJ_... a _61 year-old_ ISTJ... it just can't be...









All of them feel just about right, although I would have predicted an even lower score for Tradition. 

Especially regarding stereotypes based on "blind allegiance to authority" and being "traditional", I say F.U. to them... AND to the people that INSIST that I/we MUST be/act according to those stereotypes. Talk about closed minds!


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Iambanana (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Lacy (Mar 22, 2016)




----------

